# Repairing Leaky Fender valves?



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Folks 

With a howling northwest wind today it became real important I fill up the fenders on the boat so went off to the sports place, got a ball inflating pump and proceeded to lay down on the dock(freezing of course) to inflate all the fenders. Most worked But one of the larger ones didnt seem to want to seal after inflation....any tricks or treatments for stiff fender valves? Inquiring minds want to Know......:laugher


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

oysterman23 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> With a howling northwest wind today it became real important I fill up the fenders on the boat so went off to the sports place, got a ball inflating pump and proceeded to lay down on the dock(freezing of course) to inflate all the fenders. Most worked But one of the larger ones didnt seem to want to seal after inflation....any tricks or treatments for stiff fender valves? Inquiring minds want to Know......:laugher


Considering that the function of many of the valves on Fenders depend upon the flexibility of the material, the age of the Fenders coupled with the cold temperatures may explain their less than perfect performance. You might try warming the Fender, or the area of the Fender where the valve is situated, perhaps with a piece of toweling soaked (or repeatedly soaked) with hot water and then covered with some aluminum foil and another, dry, towel for awhile. I doubt that you can do this with the Fender in place but laid on the dock, it might be possible. A couple of thermos jugs filled with boiling water could provide the "heat", as/or could a heat gun.

FWIW...


----------



## Parley (Jul 13, 2006)

Return it to West Marine for a new one.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks HyLyte,,,your suggestions make sense minus me going back out there with the boiling water....some how I envision that operation as me giving Murphy another great opportunity....anyway will try cleaning and warming them up then a simple flush of the valve. As for West M...these are old enough to have been sold by someone else!
Thanks all


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Parley said:


> Return it to West Marine for a new one.


Like Parley said. If it is a Taylor Made Product it carries a lifetime warranty.
I had two fenders just over 5 years old. Took them back to West Marine and they were refunded on the spot. The only question was, did you buy them from West Marine. Of course I did not have a receipt going back 5 years, but they were able to look up all of my past transactions.

Look to see if it is a Taylor Made product. If it is, take it back to where you bought it.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

There is a GOTCHA on the Taylor warranty. It ONLY applies in the USA. They refused point blank to send me a new valve as my address was in the Grenadines.


----------



## Joel H. (Sep 9, 2012)

I dip the pump needle in silicone O-ring lube, for each fender. Stopped a few slow leakers!
Cheers,
Joel H.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Joel H. said:


> I dip the pump needle in silicone O-ring lube, for each fender. Stopped a few slow leakers!
> Cheers,
> Joel H.


Joel--That's an excellent suggestion.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

For silicone to work, the needle valve would probably have to be rubber. 

In the end, if fenders are leaking, I'm getting new fenders. They are protecting stuff that costs a ton more than they do. I want them to work.

That said, I wonder if a can of "fix a flat" would work. Not particularly recommending it.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

taylormade and polyfoam have return policies. do it. i do when i find em floating so i have new fenders every time someone loses one ..LOL...works great.


----------

